

Hadoop World: Hadoop + Clojure from Stuart Sierra - icey
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2009/11/20/hadoop-world-hadoop-clojure-from-stuart-sierra-and-tim-dysinger/

======
icey
If you want to skip a short intro to Clojure, the Hadoop content starts around
16:30.

